# Alpa Reflex ii operation instructions



## Heidi Rosser (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi, so I've managed to get my hands on an lovely Alpa Reflex ii.  An exciting addition to my collection.
Finger crossed it will arrive tomorrow according to the tracking.
From the information I've read online I know there is a particular sequence in which you have to do things to make it work. I've looked for a manual online for this model without any luck.
Just wondering if anyone can offer any guidance? I don't want to do things in the wrong order and risk damaging the camera.
It had a CLA a couple of years ago so is currently in good working order.
Does anyone have any links or info they can send me?
Feeling excited. Will post an image once I have it.


----------



## compur (Aug 3, 2020)

The Butkus site has manuals for at least some of the Apla Reflex models:

ALPA Camera Instruction Manuals


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Aug 3, 2020)

Yes most models other than the early Reflex cameras unfortunately. I think I have a good idea but I know there is a mirror up lever for storage which I wanted to check on.


----------



## IanG (Aug 4, 2020)

I have 3 Focal Press camera books, they are late 1950s early 60s and yearly publications.






I think one or two have the Alpa reflex in them, essentially they are short summaries from the Focal Press Camera Guides to each make. There's far rarer SLR and Rangefinder cameras in them 

When I've made a cup of tea I'll pop up to the darkroom (end of my garden) where my technical books are kept. If there's anything relevant I'll scan later.  In the late 1970's early 80's I worked with a consultant, his French mother was from the Lumiere family, he did some work for Alpa and also Elinchrom, both companies were located in the same  former British TB clinic in Switzerland.

Ian


----------



## IanG (Aug 4, 2020)

Unfortunately my oldest copy is 1957 and only lists the Alpa 4, 5,  and 6 not the earlier rangefinder reflex Alpa cameras.

Ian


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Aug 5, 2020)

I think I've worked it out from scouring Mr Google. Very much like a Leica in operation. The mirror up button is very important especially if you have an extractable lens.
This is the Reflex Model ii of which there were only 4570 were produced, with only 519 of the two pin flash synchronisation on the lower front. The lens is an Old Deft Alfinon 50mm 2.8 lens.
It's very nice camera indeed.


----------



## IanG (Aug 5, 2020)

Wonderful camera, great find.  Why is New Zealand such a good source of exotic cameras ?

Ian


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2020)

Is it a rangefinder, which also allows reflex viewing?


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Aug 5, 2020)

Maybe it's because we have lots of people coming here from all over the world. Some settle especially the photographers due to the stunning scenery.
I recently joined a vintage camera society here as a volunteer. I was blown away by the collection. Boxes of cameras some on display others in storage. Many very rare.
They hold the biggest collection in New Zealand.


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes I believe it is Derrel. Such a good idea. Mechanically it feels quality just like a Leica.


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 5, 2020)

Heidi Rosser said:


> Hi, so I've managed to get my hands on an lovely Alpa Reflex ii.  An exciting addition to my collection.
> Finger crossed it will arrive tomorrow according to the tracking.
> From the information I've read online I know there is a particular sequence in which you have to do things to make it work. I've looked for a manual online for this model without any luck.
> Just wondering if anyone can offer any guidance? I don't want to do things in the wrong order and risk damaging the camera.
> ...



Good purchase, looks great, Alpa has always been a fantastic brand. Why not write to the factory, include the photos of your purchase, because I think they'd love to see their camera ended up with an enthusiastic collector in New Zealand. I think they would be quite willing to assist you with advice and it wouldn't surprised me they have an original manual that you might be able to get a copy of (many manufacturers, like Hasselblad and Leica, keep these things in archive), who knows, if you don't ask you never know! And I see a Dutch lens, gosh, you don't see that too often, Oldelft, in fact this company still exists, in an other (merged) form since 1990.


----------

